

Chernobyl clean-up expert slams Japan, IAEA - miles
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/15/us-japan-nuclear-chernobyl-idUSTRE72E5MV20110315

======
th0ma5
I think it is good that this opinion is out there, and that Reuters felt the
need to publish it. However, I want to propose an antithesis to simply more
public transparency, but rather that transparency can be achieved through some
of the means posited in the film The Corporation. Specifically, we should have
more corporations involved in nuclear energy information, research, safety,
etc. We should hold the industry (which arguably already has most of the
resources needed) to greater transparency through existing means, like for
instance, threatening to revoke their charter if they can't push forward in
resolving these issues. I know that isn't profit oriented as a company should
be, but ultimately the public allows them to operate for profit, and the
knowledge marketplace needs profit as well, and also having more competing
corporations I would think would allow for a healthier market.

